# New artist I found



## musicfan8883 (Nov 20, 2006)

I found a "new" artist that I fell in love with called Quartetto Gelato. I have purchased their Favourite Flavours album and loved it. Apparently they have more albums in their catalog. I encourage you all to listen to this amazing quartet.

P.S. there website is located at www.quartettogelato.com


----------

